# Block access of particular folder through .htaccess



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

On my site there is one directory "support" which contains another 3 sub-directories and many files....

if i place a .htaccess in support directory then that block the access of all files and folders. But i want to block the access of only one sub-directory by placing the .htaccess file in the main directory.

I know how to block access the sub-directory by placing .htaccess in sub-directory but please tell me how can i block access of particular sub-directory by placing .htaccess in main directory.

AuthName "Private zone"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /pub/home/your_login/.htpasswd
require valid-user


----------

